# Lignes de commandes - liste



## jogary (8 Décembre 2014)

Existe-t-il un site ou un forum spécialisé où je puisse trouver une " liste" des commandes d'unix ? :mouais:

Je ne parle pas des abréviations en général, mais plutôt une liste complète de commandes (pardonnez moi mais je ne connais pas bien ce domaine là...)

En fait, c'est pour un étudiant qui ne les trouve pas ni ne les connait encore toutes...



==>  au moins une : quelle ligne de commande pour transformer une image JPG en texte ASCII ?


----------



## gmaa (8 Décembre 2014)

Demande à go&#8230; "commandes shell unix" tu auras déjà quelques réponses!



> transformer une image JPG en texte ASCII ?


Belle régression!
Avant JPEG c'est ce qu'on faisait sur des machines dans des "cathédrales" (CII IRIS 80)...
Ça ne nous rajeunit pas!


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2014)

Les commandes UNIX normales du Mac sont dans :

/bin
/sbin
/usr/bin
/usr/sbin
Ensuite on en trouve de-ci de-là dans les frameworks, XCode, /usr/libexec etc.

Plus celles que l&#8217;on ajoute avec Fink, MacPorts (/opt/local) ou à la main (/usr/local/*).

Tu as déjà un début de liste ici.


----------



## jogary (9 Décembre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Demande à go "commandes shell unix" tu auras déjà quelques réponses!
> 
> 
> Belle régression!
> ...



:rateau: Oui, en effet. Mais il s'agit simplement des débuts pour la programmation pour de jeunes étudiants ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h21 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Les commandes UNIX normales du Mac sont dans :
> 
> /bin
> /sbin
> ...



 Merci beaucoup à toi !


----------

